# Nubian Dairy Goat Kids for Sale



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have 9 beautiful, healthy baby Nubian goats for sale. They are all dissbudded and hand-raised for friendliness. We have a small disease free (CAE tested), closed heard with Top Ten Breed Leaders and National Show wining lineage. We have Blissbery, Lakeshore and Kastdemur bloodlines. I am asking $350 each for kids with adga registration applications or best offer if you don't want paperwork with them.
First up, Triplet spotted Nubian doe kids out of Miley born 4/4/14. These babies are already weaned.
Light brown spotted Nubian doe, red-brown spotted doe with white ears crown and muzzle and a flashy black and white doe with a few spots and a silver under coat. She carries moonspots so her coat is still changing color. 
Link to pedigree, http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001477478&DamNum=N001574163
Next we have 2 doe kids and a buck kid out of Lolitta born 5/30/14. These are bottle babies but they are well started on grain. Lolitta is one of my best milking does, giving over a gallon a day with a beautiful udder. 
Solid brown doe with solid ears, Light brown doe with white ears crown and muzzle, Flashy brown and white buckling with a few spots.
Link to pedigree, http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001613653&DamNum=N001501302
And we have Asia's kids, 1 doe and 2 bucks born 6/21/14. These are bottle babies! Asia is full sister to SGCH Blissberry F Aloha 4*M 2011 National Reserve Best Udder 2011 Top Ten Awards #1 BF #1 Protein and #2 Milk 
Link to pedigree, http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001477478&DamNum=N001444645


http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001477478&DamNum=N001444645


Asia's kids, one day old,


----------

